

Former Apple CEO John Sculley: Forcing Steve Jobs Out Was a 'Mistake' - Brajeshwar
http://www.macrumors.com/2014/04/18/sculley-forcing-jobs-out-mistake/

======
fozzieBoston
Was it? one can argue Job's departure helped him grow up as a person, take a
step back, and improve himself both as a manager and a visionary.

In addition, Pixar wouldn't have existed if Jobs would have stayed at Apple...
so no Toy Story... and no inspiration for millions of kids throughout the
world.

All in all, I argue that it was a good decision :)

